# Firstimer Setup



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

HT Gear 

Rack: MA-Slim 5-29
Power: 2-20 A circuits for AV gear 1-15A for lights, HTS5100, AVS2000
Projector: Optoma HD72, 118" 1.78:1 Carada Criterion BW
Cable: Motorola DCT 6412 HD/DVR
Receiver: Onkyo NR1007
Amp: Emotiva UPA-7
Gaming: 360 Elite
L/C/R: CHT SHO-10 
Side Surround: Axiom QS8
Heights (PIIz): SHO-6 Prototypes
Subs: CS 18.T Series (2-18") 
HTPC: 4 TB HD, Intel i5, Gigabyte 3.0 mboard....

Remote: TBD...Leaning toward a Harmony One.
IR repeater: Shopping......


:whistling:


----------

